

Codes of Conduct 101 + FAQ - steveklabnik
http://ashedryden.com/blog/codes-of-conduct-101-faq

======
sdegutis
I'd love to see the community educated in more appropriate behavior overall.
I'd also love to not be treated like someone that a code of conduct needs to
rescue society from.

